# TREK Fuel ex 9.9



## tantemucki (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

wer fährt ein Fuel 9.9 und kann mir ein paar Fragen dazu beantworten?!
Wippt das Bike bergauf oder ist es bei geschlossener Plattform steif ?
Wie sieht es aus mit der Federgabel, reichen die 120 mm?
Ausserdem würde mich noch interessieren, ob sich das Bike stark verwindet in anspruchsvollem Terrain?

Und wenn Euch sonst noch was dazu einfällt, her damit! 

Danke

Angie


----------



## mtbbee (10. Februar 2010)

nicht ganz, ich fahre das EX9, nicht das racemäßige ausgerichtete wunderschöne Fuel.  
Aber selbst das EX9 wippt nicht mal, sondern nur da wo es soll wenn Dämpfer und Gabel richtig eingestellt sind. Der Hinterbau von Trek verrichtet ausgezeichnet seinen Dienst (Vergleich hatte ich u.a. mit dem Cube AMS). Bergauf je nach Gelände ist der Hinterbau zu und wippt unerheblich. Wiegetritt geht da auch gut. 
Da es bei mir nicht das CC Race Teil ist, habe ich 130 mm vorne.  120 würden für meinen Einsatzzweck voll ausreichen, bin kein großartiger Downhiller, ich liebe eher das Bergaufquälen. 
Beim Aluteil verwindet eigentlich gar nicht. Gut, so viel Power habe ich auch nicht, bin nicht allzu schwer. Das Fuel 9.9 ist das Highendteil von Trek, kaum vorstellbar dass es sich verwindet. Probegefahren bin ich es, jedoch ist mir das gute Teil viel zu teuer. Sicher ein super Teil wenn man es sich leisten möchte. 
Unser Trek Händler bietet übrigens die Möglichkeit innerhalb von 14 Tagen wenn man damit nicht zurecht kommt ein anderes zu wählen oder Geld zurück. Frag mal bei Deinem nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (10. Februar 2010)

in der neuen bike ist das Fuel EX 9.9 im Test. Hab sie aber noch nicht gelesen

http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/trek...88/2010/02/09/trek_fuel_ex_99_ist_testsieger/


----------



## tantemucki (11. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Antworten Mädels. 
So wie es aussieht werde ich wohl doch eher zum Remedy tendieren. Ne 120 Gabel ist mir definitiv zu wenig 
Da nehm ich lieber ein paar Gramm mehr in kauf und ess dafür im Fasching weniger Krapfen


----------

